# Rusting Radio Mast For Chop



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

New Zealand's second tallest structure the 220 metre Radio New Zealand AM broadcasting tower, located at Titahi Bay, Porirua (Auckland's Sky Tower being the tallest at 338 metres) and it's 50 metre neighbour are to be demolished because of rusting. A third 50 metre tower is remaining. 

The 220 metre tower was commisioned in 1937 and allowed nation wide broadasting for the first time. RNZ will use the remaining tower for all it's remaining services. RNZ will remove towers this year because of the rusting issues. The tower's are near the local golf course and are regarded as a hazard. 

Blair Lagerstedt
NZ


----------

